

EU agrees Iter fusion construction shortfall funds - unwantedLetters
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science_and_environment/10614542.stm

======
mukyu
"EU agrees Iter fusion construction shortfall funds" hurts my brain. "EU
member states agree on Iter funding shortfall" (the actual headline) is fine.
Please keep original headlines/titles unless there is reason to change them.

~~~
unwantedLetters
I usually do that. I can't remember where I found that headline, but perhaps
it was changed after I posted it. I'm not sure what happened, and I apologise
for the brain pain.

